# Food for Golden Allergies?



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I found out yesterday that my dog's current ear infection has been caused by allergies. The vet suggested perhaps a trial food change to see if this will help with his allergies. Are there foods that anyone suggests that work for their Golden Babies with allergies? Is it more of a trial and error thing to find out what works best? How do you know which food to choose? Both of my Goldens are from the same breeder and are fed Iams, which is what they were raised on. I certainly don't mind changing food to meet their needs, but I'm not sure where to start. Anyone have any helpful suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Really hard to know where to start when you don't know WHAT the allergen is. I've had really good luck with the Fromm 4 star line which is a single protein source, all life stages food with no soy, wheat or corn. Many others have great success with California Natural which is a very limited ingredient food.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I used this product when my old golden ran into a few stomach issues. It's advertised for skin issues as well. So might be something to consider.

http://proplan.com/products/SensitiveSkinStomach_DryDog.html


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

You're very right about that. All I have to go on is that it's either a food allergy or Atopy. I'm not sure where to start. Maybe the vet wasn't ready to go that route yet? I have a follow-up apt next week to recheck his ears. There are just so many products to pick from. 



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Really hard to know where to start when you don't know WHAT the allergen is. I've had really good luck with the Fromm 4 star line which is a single protein source, all life stages food with no soy, wheat or corn. Many others have great success with California Natural which is a very limited ingredient food.


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks! I'll check that one out too.



msdogs1976 said:


> I used this product when my old golden ran into a few stomach issues. It's advertised for skin issues as well. So might be something to consider.
> 
> http://proplan.com/products/SensitiveSkinStomach_DryDog.html


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker used to get constant yeast infections in his ears. We finally had allergy testing done on him and found out that he has a corn allergy. We started him on California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato last fall and he hasn't had another ear infection since and his coat looks amazing. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie (at the Bridge) had chronic ear infections the first year of her life, through trial & error I found out she was allergic to corn. She was eating Eukanuba at the time. I switched her to Flint River Ranch Lamb & Rice. There are many other different food combination choices now days (this was the '90s). Corn is a common allergen in dogs.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny this thread just came up. Noah just got back from the vet for what I thought was just a yeast infection in his ear - well it is plus a really bad inner ear infection with a word I can't remember. Poor guy no symptoms, the deep sample they took came back bloody...

But with his food issue in the past etc., we are back to thinking this ear infection might be food based as well - so after finding a food he could eat that was not Science diet ZD - we are now back on Science Diet ZD. 

He goes back in 3 week to see if the ear and food have helped as well as a re-check. I have stuff to put in his ear twice a day plus extra stuff to twice a week. 

If he gets worse we will bring him back sooner - but the vet said since the ZD worked we will put him back on that - and if the ears get better and we need to go to a less expense food - she can give me a list to start with. :doh:

SO Noah has bad ear they are pretty sure is related to a food allergy.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

For the first five years of his life, Bentley had constant yeast infections in his ears (among other problems such as hot spots). During that time we had fed him Science Diet, Eukanuba or Nutro. Prior to going the route of allergy testing or giving prednisone, I decided to switch foods. I fed him Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato with no corn, wheat, soy beans or grains. The results were dramatic. His ears improved greatly as did his skin and coat. I switched him to different grain free kibbles when Natural Balance changed their formulas to include more potatoes than meat. 

I would recommend trying a limited or simple ingredient kibble: California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato; California Natural Lamb Meal and Rice; a grain free formula; or a grain inclusive formula that doesn't use barley, flaxseed, corn or wheat. It would be more helpful to start with an extremely simple formula like the California Natural Lamb Meal and Rice (puppy version is also great for any age and has more protein and fat) and see how your dog does. It's always easier to try more complicated formulas later on. Remember that it can take some time for ears to clear up.

I would not recommend any Purina products for a dog with unknown intolerances or sensitivities. All of their formulas include unnamed animal fat and animal digest. So, from bag to bag you really don't know what specific animal parts they might contain - which makes it somewhat difficult to identify what a problem might be.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our Blush has celiac disease (gluten "allergy") and does VERY well on Taste of the Wild; High Prairie. I love the limited ingredients of California Natural, but it is rather low protein & not suitable for our girls.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Tuckerbear1 said:


> I found out yesterday that my dog's current ear infection has been caused by allergies. The vet suggested perhaps a trial food change to see if this will help with his allergies. Are there foods that anyone suggests that work for their Golden Babies with allergies? *Is it more of a trial and error thing to find out what works best?* How do you know which food to choose? Both of my Goldens are from the same breeder and are fed Iams, which is what they were raised on. I certainly don't mind changing food to meet their needs, but I'm not sure where to start. Anyone have any helpful suggestions?
> 
> Thank you!


That's my humble opinion. It took me a long time to figure out that it's grain/potato heavy foods and not so much a certain allergin that is the problem. I've slowly tried pretty much everything out there, right now we're using a cooked whole food diet by FreshPet and it seems to be working great, fingers crossed! Take it slow, and good luck to you, I know it's so frustrating.


----------

